# Dubai to UK Salary Tax



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

Hey all,

I am really confused about if I will need to pay Tax on my salary when I send it back to the UK.

I have heard that you need to spend a full tax year outside of the UK in order to not be classified as a resident..

I have been out of the UK since Aug 2017, which is some way into the 2017/2018 tax year running april/april..

I have not been back to the UK and working in Dubai..

I plan on sending some money back now and avoid tax, or will I need to wait until April 2019 I have heard that any money made in the UAE is not taxable and I can send it home without any problems.. I did search the forum but couldnt find much info..

Please advise me if you can, thanks so much


----------



## Dunedin (Aug 12, 2013)

You are seeking to be treated as non-UK resident for 2018/19 and to apply the split year treatment for 2017/18. Therefore you should read the SRT rules.
You will not finally know your position for 2017/18 until 6 April 2019, but you should consider filing your self-assessment on a basis of claiming non residence, if this is likely. It does not matter whether or not you remit your earnings to the UK.


----------



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

Okay thanks, I have spoken to the HMRC, they could not tell me my status but pointed me in the direction of SRTs


----------

